
Why I Hate Facebook - Facebook Releases "Camera" - miles_matthias
http://milesmatthias.com/post/23749606374/why-i-hate-facebook-facebook-releases-camera
======
xpose2000
Apple has recommended this app already. Therefore they think it's just fine.
Also, what about Camera+? Is that a sleazy name too?

I also want to point out that by default Google Plus on Android automatically
uploads each picture I take. You know what I call that? Awesome. I don't want
to bother doing it manually. However, I want to manually select the ones I
want to share. If anything, facebook is copying that functionality.

If facebook only cared about it's revenue stream then their users would see a
lot of in your face type ads. There are no popups and it is all done in a
fairly classy manner.

This article suggests bias against Facebook and nothing more.

------
kenrikm
I have a few issues with this.

First, Camera had to already be in development before the Instagram deal so
they did "buy out the competition".

Second, there is no way in hell Apple would have approved an application with
the same name as one of the default apps if it was not Facebook. Are "clock"
"messages" "newsstand" etc.. fair game/names for all App developers now?

------
ddunkin
Why do they need a second app anyway? If they could just merge the working
upload functionality into their existing app and let us use our own camera
apps. I almost feel they intentionally broke photo uploads in their app in the
past 6 months in prep for this release.

~~~
tomschlick
Here is a pretty good example <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4019595>

------
frasertimo
Disagree. If you look at all the three camera apps next to it (including
instagram) they all have the camera lense. It seems facetious to suggest this
is 'copying' Apple.

Also, what's the big deal with making it similar to Apple's App? Anyone who
usually tries to copy them would be pitied because we know that copying Apple
is a recipe for disaster. But because it's instagram, we know it's going to
succeed. So it seems you have some sort of issue with Facebook spending $1
billion and then trying to grow the app from there.

Getting sick of the FB hate just because we now take it for granted. I've been
through that phase, and it feels very unnecessary now.

------
ChuckMcM
Hmm, I can think of better reasons to dislike them than they put another
camera app up in the iOS universe. I agree that they would have been better
off tweaking the Instagram icon rather than copying the native icon.

------
obituary_latte
>They took it a step further to design an icon that looks exactly like the
built-in Apple Camera app.

Well...I wound't say _exactly_.

Also, If they're such an unscrupulous company, you could always stop using
their services. The reasons you give for not doing so aren't real reasons--
it's laziness. I don't use FB at all and am still quite able to communicate
with my friends and family (who may or may not be on FB). Go me.

------
jaems33
Pretty sure Facebook was developing Camera for a long time before Zuckerberg
pulled a fast one and bought Instagram.

As for the icon... it's a camera in an app button. What's the big deal?
Facebook color is that blue. Default OS is white. I don't even have an iPhone
and I know this.

------
bking
I agree with you about the camera app. FB bought out the competition. I smell
a antitrust case coming.

~~~
zashapiro
No it didn't. There are a million photo-sharing apps out there. Just because
Instagram was the most popular doesn't mean it was the only one.

